# Ganglion Cyst in rats?



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

I realize that this is HEDGEHOG Central, but as I know a few of you have had rats before, I'm hoping someone can help me. A bit of a problem has cropped up recently, and Google is being decidedly unhelpful. That said, here's what's happening...

My mother's rat, Ayla, has a Ganglion cyst that keeps growing back and rupturing. The vet cannot remove it because it's too deep into the muscle, and at this rate, it's going to get infected. We can't keep her constantly on antibiotics because she'll develop an immunity, and when the infection DOES hit, they won't help. We're at a loss for what to do. This rat is my mother's baby, so we have to try to find SOMETHING we can do. If anyone has any ideas at all as to what we can do to ease the pain and maybe slow the cyst's growth, if possible, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## wrigley (Nov 21, 2010)

I wish I could help you. I've owned rats for many years and I love them to death but I've never had to deal with a ganglion cyst. Many other illnesses but not that. Sorry! I hope someone comes on and can give you some advice. Rats are the absolute best pets and they are such lovable animals. It's a shame they only live a few years. Good luck to you, your mom and her poor baby.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks very much; I hope someone can help, too. This rat has been wonderful for my mom, she's such a big baby, and so clever. Mom just loves her so much, so I really hope there's something we can do for her.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Firstly, OMG SELA WELCOME BACK

Secondly, I'm so sorry that your mother, her rat and you are going through this  I can't help much with rats, but maybe you should try ratforum.com... I've been researching rats, and the people on that forum have been quite helpful. It's not as active as the hedgehog forum, but there are several extremely experienced people on there who might be able to help! I hope your mom's rattie feels better <3


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

o-o Uhh...thank you?

And I'll check there, thanks. Hopefully someone there will know what to do.


----------

